# [2017] Bluegreen Resort Proposed for Hilton Head



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 2, 2017)

An 80-unit resort consisting of 3BR lockoffs is proposed by Bluegreen to replace the Port Royal Racquet Club on Folly Field Road. If you own at Royal Dunes, Island Club or Marriott Barony you may be interested.

http://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/real-estate-news/article159096634.html


----------



## DianneL (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks for the post. We own at Royal Dunes and do not look forward to the construction in the area or the additional traffic. As owners we expressed concern to the city prior to this getting off the ground, obviously to no avail.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 12, 2021)

I haven't been to Hilton Head since June 2019. Has construction begun on this Bluegreen resort at Port Royal? Perhaps this project was just another casualty of the Coronavirus?


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 12, 2021)

Did Bluegreen change business model,  they haven’t built a resort in a very long time, usually take over an existing resort


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 23, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> Did Bluegreen change business model,  they haven’t built a resort in a very long time, usually take over an existing resort


I don't know about Bluegreen's business model, but as you can see they did jump through all the hoops to get permission to build new units in Port Royal on Hilton Head. Does anyone know if construction has started?


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 23, 2021)

Maple_Leaf said:


> I don't know about Bluegreen's business model, but as you can see they did jump through all the hoops to get permission to build new units in Port Royal on Hilton Head. Does anyone know if construction has started?


i didn’t realize this was a 2017 post, what ever happened. I never see it mentioned on Bluegreen resort addicts.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 23, 2021)

On rereading, someone else is building and Bluegreen will manage.  That is how Bluegreen has been operating, managing and selling other construction projects. The only thing I saw was that plans were scaled back and  no lockouts.  Any thing recent?


----------

